# New APR Ignition Coils! (Red, Blue, and Grey!)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The Ultimate Ignition Coil Upgrades are Here!

Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition
Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition
Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition



APR Ignition Coils are designed to be a direct plug-and-play upgrade to factory coils, and provide greater energy output, ensuring a stronger and more consistent spark. The commonplace replacement of factory ignition coils with those taken from higher output Audi RS models, such as the 2.5T, is popularly believed to provide greater energy output. However, testing proves that they are no more powerful than the factory coils that are found on 1.8T and 2.0T engines. APR Ignition Coils increase energy output by 10%. They are a direct upgrade or replacement, and come in various colors!

  



Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition
Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition
Get the details: https://goapr.io/ignition


----------

